# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς έρχεται στην Αθήνα στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής

## ice

Ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς, πρόεδρος της μεγαλύτερης εταιρείας λογισμικού και πλουσιότερος άνθρωπος του κόσμου, θα επισκεφθεί για πρώτη φορά την Αθήνα στις 28 Ιανουαρίου και θα δώσει ομιλία στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής με θέμα «Ο κόσμος του αύριο: το όραμα της Microsoft για το μέλλον της Τεχνολογίας».

Φήμες θέλουν την εξάωρη επίσκεψη να συμπίπτει με τα εγκαίνια του Κέντρου Καινοτομίας Microsoft, έπειτα από συμφωνία που υπέγραψαν το 2006 ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς και ο υπουργός Οικονομίας Γιώργος Αλογοσκούφης. Το νομοσχέδιο για τη στρατηγική συνεργασία της Microsoft με το ελληνικό Δημόσιο κατατέθηκε στη Βουλή στις 10 Ιανουαρίου.

Το μη κερδοσκοπικό Κέντρο Καινοτομίας Microsoft (υπάρχουν πολλά ακόμα σε διάφορες χώρες) θα προσφέρει δυνατότητες επιμόρφωσης και θα υποστηρίζει την ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα και τις ελληνικές εταιρείες με στόχο την ανάπτυξη ανταγωνιστικών τεχνολογιών λογισμικού.

Απαντώντας το Δεκέμβριο σε ερώτηση της εφημερίδας Το Βήμα, ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Microsoft Ελλάς δήλωσε ότι ο Γκέιτς επιθυμεί να γνωρίσει την Ελλάδα πριν αποσυρθεί τον Ιούλιο από τα καθημερινά του καθήκοντα στην εταιρεία, δεδομένης και της σταθερής κερδοφορίας του ελληνικού υποκαταστήματος.

Ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς είχε παρουσιάσει το όραμά του για τον κόσμο του αύριο και στα εγκαίνια της μεγάλης έκθεσης ηλεκτρονικών του Λας Βέγκας, στις 6 Ιανουαρίου.

Μεταξύ άλλων προέβλεψε ότι το πληκτρολόγιο και το ποντίκι θα αντικατασταθούν σύντομα από οθόνες αφής και τεχνολογίες μηχανικής όρασης και αναγνώρισης ομιλίας.

Είπε ακόμα ότι τα πολυμέσα, η οικιακή ψυχαγωγία και κάθε είδους ψηφιακή υπηρεσία θα βασίζονται όλο και περισσότερο σε πλατφόρμες λογισμικού που τρέχουν στο Διαδίκτυο, αντί στον υπολογιστή του τελικού χρήστη,

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## johnkalli

Εγώ λέω να μαζευτούμε καμιά 10αριά να πάμε να τον μαμισουμε τον παλιοκε....

----------


## alsafi

Εγώ πάλι λέω να στείλουμε την Λουκά να του φωναζει "OUUUUUUU SIX HUNDRED SIXTY-SIX"

----------


## johnkalli

και αυτο πάλι σωστό είναι ...
Δεν ξέρω αν η Λουκά δεχτεί όμως....

----------


## gadgetakias

Θέλω να παραβρεθώ.

Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει με πρόσκληση?

----------


## ice

Το ψαχνω και εγω . 

Πλακα πλακα ο Bill εχει παει πολυ μπροστα την τεχνολογια και αυτο που ξεκινησε ηταν ενα απο τα κορυφαια πραγματα.

----------


## sotirisk

> Θέλω να παραβρεθώ.
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει με πρόσκληση?


Την ίδια απορία έχω κι εγώ, κι εγώ θα ήθελα να πάω!
Μάλλον έπρεπε να το κάνει στο ΟΑΚΑ  ::

----------


## Neuro

Τουρτίτσες που θα βρούμε; Να μη του αλλάξουμε το menu.  ::

----------


## mojiro

chmod 


> Εγώ πάλι λέω να στείλουμε την Λουκά να του φωναζει "OUUUUUUU SIX HUNDRED SIXTY-SIX"

----------


## bedazzled

chmod 666 χαχαχαχα  :: 

Άντε να τον υποδεχτούμε τον Μπιλάκο.  ::

----------


## pargyrak

Οι προσκλήσεις είναι αυστηρά προσωπικές.

Το ΣΕΒ μου έστειλε μία και αν βολέψει θα κατέβω να παραβρεθώ

----------


## harrylaos

Σηκωθειτε απο πολυθρονες, ντιβανια, καρεκλες, καναπεδες, Τηλεφωνιστε τωρα στο.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Τελευταια μερα παρουσιασης....

----------


## sv1her

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΑ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗΣ –MICROSOFT ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΡΥΣΗ ΚΕΝΤΡΟΥ ΚΑΙΝΟΤΟΜΙΑΣ 

Την ίδρυση Κέντρου Καινοτομίας της Microsoft στην Ελλάδα, το οποίο θα υποστηρίζει την ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα, τις ελληνικές εταιρίες λογισμικού και τις νέες αναπτυσσόμενες επιχειρήσεις, προβλέπει το σχέδιο νόμου που κατατέθηκε στη Βουλή στις 10.01.2008 για την κύρωση της συμφωνίας στρατηγικής συνεργασίας μεταξύ της ελληνικής Κυβέρνησης και της διεθνούς εταιρίας πληροφορικής Microsoft. Στόχος του Κέντρου είναι η ανάπτυξη τεχνολογικών δεξιοτήτων και η προώθηση της καινοτομίας στην Ελλάδα, ενώ μέσω αυτού θα δίνεται η δυνατότητα επιμόρφωσης των πολιτών σε εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα ψηφιακών γνώσεων. Ειδικά για τις μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις, προβλέπεται η δημιουργία μιας διαδικτυακής πύλης από τη Microsoft, η οποία θα τις καθοδηγεί σχετικά με την απόκτηση υψηλού επιπέδου τεχνογνωσίας και τη δυνατότητα επιδότησής τους από προγράμματα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.

----------


## johnkalli

Απο ότι διάβασα απο τον sv1her πάμε πάλι να πάρουμε τίποτα εκατομύρια σε επιδοτήσεις απο την ευρωπαϊκή ένωση.
Ε ρε ελληνικό πνεύμα αθάνατο !!!!!!
Μίζα και τη ρεμούλα μου μυρίζει.....

----------


## acoul

> Το ψαχνω και εγω . 
> 
> Πλακα πλακα ο Bill εχει παει πολυ μπροστα την τεχνολογια και αυτο που ξεκινησε ηταν ενα απο τα κορυφαια πραγματα.


το άκουσα και αυτό ... δεν ανοίγει τον κώδικα γιατί μέσα θα βρούμε και τα αδέρφια μας ...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## paravoid

Εγώ ήμουν εκεί, για λίγο.
Είχε πάρα πάρα πολύ αέρα και το χάλασε λίγο.

Κόσμο δεν είχε πολύ, αλλά αρκετό για να περάσει το μήνυμα σε πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## paravoid

Ξέχασα να πω, πως άξιο αναφοράς και πολύ σημαντικό, είναι το άρθρο που δημοσιεύτηκε στο Ε της Κυριακάτης Ελευθεροτυπίας της περασμένης Κυριακής το οποίο περιλαμβάνει "γράμματα προς τον Bill Gates" από τους Κωνσταντίνο Μαργαρίτη (Debian Developer), Διομήδη Σπινέλλη (Καθ. στο ΟΠΑ και γνωστός υποστηρικτής του FL/OSS), Αντώνη Χριστοφίδη (αντιπρόεδρο του FFII), Διαλεκτή Βαλσάμου (  ::  ), Θεόδωρο Καρούνο (ερευνητή ΕΜΠ, Ομάδα Διαδικτύου ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ.), Παναγιώτη Κρανιδιώτη (αντιπρόεδρο του HELLUG).

Well said!

----------


## johnkalli

Χμ....
δεν μ' ακούσατε να μαζευτούμε να πάμε να τον γ....... τον παλιοκερατά.
Την έκλεισε την συμφωνία τελικά...

Α ρε Χριστόδουλος που τους χρειάζεται !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dti

Προσέξτε τί κρατά στα χέρια του ο αστυνομικός...  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

πειράζει που δεν βλέπω;  ::

----------


## Neuro

Μπράβο σε αυτούς τους λίγους που πήγαν και διαμαρτυρήθηκαν. 
Paravoid υπάρχει μήπως το άρθρο από το Ε σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή;

----------


## paravoid

> Μπράβο σε αυτούς τους λίγους που πήγαν και διαμαρτυρήθηκαν. 
> Paravoid υπάρχει μήπως το άρθρο από το Ε σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή;


Απ' όσο ξέρω, όχι. Το koki θα ξέρει καλύτερα  ::

----------


## Neuro

> Απ' όσο ξέρω, όχι. Το koki θα ξέρει καλύτερα


Good point  ::

----------


## johnkalli

τελικά τι κρατάει ο police man ???

----------


## JB172

Το cd με τον πιγκουίνο.  ::

----------


## johnkalli

μήπως και κρατάει LINUX cd ????
Μπααααααααααα
δεν το πιστέυω

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

Δεν είναι CD, ένα φυλλάδιο του HELLUG είναι  ::

----------


## acoul

αντί για γκλοπ --> πιγκουίνος ... είναι ένα βήμα προς τα εμπρός ... !!

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Μιας και ήρθε.... μηπως να μας έλεγε τίποτα, και για τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζουν τα vista????  ::   ::

----------


## johnkalli

κάτι είναι κι αυτό. Δεν είναι cd είναι φυλλάδιο.
(η μεγένθυση που έκανα δεν έφτασε μέχρι εκεί.)

Ρε βαλτός ήταν????????????

εσεις του το δώσατε ????????????

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

